# Living expenses for a family.



## james.boldosser

Hello, My family and I (3 of us) plan to move to Japan this summer. I'm finding it difficult to determine the basic expenses. If I make a list of anticipated expenses, could someone fill in the blanks? We're not interested in living in Tokyo and we tend to live a relatively "simple" life (i.e., not many nights on the town, etc.).

Rent:
Electricity:
Gas House:
Gas Car: 
Car Insurance:
Hair cuts:
Income Taxes (I'm confused about how we'd get taxed):
Health Care:
Average grocery bill (mostly eating in):
unexpected initial expenses?

We're back in Vermont now, but we did spend last year on Jeju Island, South Korea. Expenses weren't that bad, but they were a little easier to determine prior to entering country. 

I appreciate any information you can provide.

Regards, James


----------

